
Demystifying Server-Side HTTP Requests for WordPress Developers - CiPHPerCoder
https://paragonie.com/blog/2019/08/demystifying-server-side-http-requests-for-wordpress-developers
======
rob-olmos
The comment that this post is referring to seems to be more thorough than the
blog post seems to imply on my first read through.

I understand the issue, of what sounds like removing the core/theme signing,
due to other issues like 32bit performance issues it seems, but it looks like
the WP comment has plausible reasons for why.

It would be nice and more informative if the blog post took a point by point
approach to the WP comment, IMO.

------
tvirelli
‪There is no excuse. If you’re a web host that uses cPanel and most do, you
can get this plugin for $150! Only 2 clicks to TLS! [https://letsencrypt-for-
cpanel.com/pricing‬](https://letsencrypt-for-cpanel.com/pricing‬)

